# ih 656



## s_u09 (Dec 12, 2007)

i would like to install a 3 pt on my 656 hydrostat. it came without one. where can i get parts?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum s_u09!

Unless you can find an old parts tractor to remove the 3 pt. hitch from; you will have to look around at various tractor salvage yards. Try doing a Google search using the seach string "tractor salvidge parts IH 656" a lot of hits come up.

You may have to research all the parts you need by part #. Go HERE to look up the part # items.

Case/IH may have some parts for this tractor but they will be very expensive and likely most if not all are now obsolete and no longer in stock. Sometimes a dealer may have some left over NOS (new old stock) parts. Ask your IH dealer to do a lateral search with other dealers. 

Are you doing a restoration?


----------

